# OB Live birth video?



## M4st3rkr0n (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just wondering is there any videos of life real births that I can watch to see I kind of wanna kind of see the process in motion the book is good but reading and seeing are different just wondering.


----------



## blindsideflank (Feb 26, 2013)

Check YouTube
.
.
.
That's for you veneficus 


Edit: I'm not sure what is on the cd with this, but was considering buying the text. Any reviews would be appreciated. http://www.birthemergency.com/

I know programs like acls aren't  the bible of cardiac treatment but when it comes to birth I think this would probably be a good (almost definitive) resource


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2013)

It's amazing what happens when you google "live birth video"

http://www.babycenter.com/video/live-birth


----------



## Household6 (Feb 26, 2013)

You tube? :rofl:

Don't look for "live birth" look for "home birth"...


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 26, 2013)

The home birth videos more accurately represent how EMS births will go. At least, they should.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> The home birth videos more accurately represent how EMS births will go. At least, they should.




You mean the entire table on wheels with instruments all laid out, spot lots on the mother, and a bed where the bottom half comes out and foot rests that puts the mom in a feet up position aren't standard outside of the hospital?


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 26, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You mean the entire table on wheels with instruments all laid out, spot lots on the mother, and a bed where the bottom half comes out and foot rests that puts the mom in a feet up position aren't standard outside of the hospital?



I figure in an out of hospital birth you're lucky if you have gloves on and enough linens.


----------



## blindsideflank (Feb 27, 2013)

Household6 said:


> You tube? :rofl:
> 
> Don't look for "live birth" look for "home birth"...



Have you searched?


----------



## blindsideflank (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqw5tApIbHI

this was the second video i clicked on after a search. this is a valuable video to me and i would say i am more experience than most paramedics in deliveries (6 on car and 25+ in hospital) I know thats not a lot but its more than most medics.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 28, 2013)

blindsideflank said:


> Have you searched?



I've attended planned home births..

The big big difference is the state of mind of the mother. Remembering that in a delivery, you obviously provide medical care, but you have a greater chance to control the escalation by your own frame of mind and the emotional support you can offer.. 

That video, shows a woman smiling as she gently moans, some dude at a desk doing paperwork, daddy stroking the small of her back, soft piano music.. :rofl: But her support system is doing their jobs properly, and she has probably been mentally preparing herself for the delivery for the past six months.

If it's something you really desire to learn, pick up a wide variety of educational material.

http://www.cappa.net/get-certified.php?required-reading-list


----------

